# Massanutten Resort June 23-30



## Miss Marty (Jun 24, 2007)

*June 24*

We are staying at Massanutten Resort 
Anyone want to stop by and say Hello


----------



## fuffy (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry Marty we just missed you. We just got back from Woodstone Meadows yesterday. The weather was great and we had a blast.The additions to the resort since our last visit in 2004 were nice. Have a good time!


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 25, 2007)

My exchange week begins July 1st so I'll miss you.  It would be nice to meet some Tuggers so maybe another time.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 25, 2007)

*Dayton Virginia  not far from Massanutten Resort*

*
June 25*

Today we went for a drive and visited the historic town of Dayton.
We stopped at the Harrisonburg Rockingham Historical Society &
talked with a Virginia native who has lived in Dayton since 1954. 
She was sweet, kind and very knowledgeable of the Valley Area.
The Historical Society is a must on your next visit to Massanutten 

Dayton, Virginia is a small town located in the middle of 
the Shenandoah Valley two miles south of Harrisonburg 
(one hour south of Winchester; 2.5 hours southwest of 
  Washington, DC; one hour northwest of Charlottesville) on Route 42.  

Home to about 1500 people, Dayton is served by three family-owned restaurants, two auto-repair establishments, a bank, a convenience store, a print-shop, two museums, a post office,  one of the 
"world's largest poultry" processing plants (Cargill Turkey Products) 
and a variety of other worthy establishments including the popular Dayton Farmers Market. (Open Thurs - Friday - Sat)

In addition to the forces of agriculture, which dominate the area, 
the character of Dayton is shaped by the Old Order Mennonites 
who farm most of the surrounding land.  
The hitching posts around town are not decorations.

We also stopped and took photographs of beautiful Silver Lake Mill .
We had a picnic style lunch (dessert)  at a local Harrisonburg Park.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 26, 2007)

*Massanutten Resort - Owners Update  - Tuesday Afternoon - 12:30 to 3:30*

*
June 26, 2007 *

Lunch at the Blue Ridge Buffet located inside Water Park Building 
Learned about owner access to Massanutten Western Slope (Keezletown Virginia). 
The Western Slope is open to hunting, camping, hiking, horseback riding, & mountain biking.  Plan to drive over one day this week to check it out.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 28, 2007)

*Massanutten Resort - Yahoo Group - Get Together*

*
June 28*

We had a great time at the Golden Corral 
Route 33 near I-81  Harrisonburg Virginia

The food was good, especially the 
Pot Roast, Potatoes and Carrots.
The staff did an excellent job of keeping 
the salad, entrees, veggies and dessert 
full and attractive.  It was a nice place 
to meet and greet & sit and talk awhile.

Turn out was great..   
Everyone enjoyed themselves.


**Always check your telephone messages*
A few days ago we got a call via recorded message
Massanutten Resort - power outage Thurs. 1-5 PM

We arrived back at our condo around 6 to find the 
electric was still off due to a huge summer storm. 

Bill went up to Woodstone Rec. Center 
and worked out with some friends/members
While I enjoyed some quality time alone.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 29, 2007)

*Massanutten*

*
June 29*

We love Massanutten and own several 
four (4) bedroom units on The Summit.

We have been visiting Massanutten Resort since 2000
This is our 6th timeshare vacation at Massanutten Resort.

We have stayed three (3) times on The Summit: 170-136-188 
three times at Woodstone: 4 bedroom 15-195 & 2 bedroom 77 

We like the feel of both The Summit and Woodstone.

We prefer staying at The Summit during the Spring - Summer - Fall. 
Being at Top of the Mountain & having a screened in deck is a plus.
Woodstone works better for us during the winter  (easy access).

There is so much to do and see in the beautiful Shenandoah Valley.
We wish we would have known about Massanutten Resort  years ago!


----------



## wise one (Jul 2, 2007)

As owners at Eagle Trace @ Massanutten, we received our _In Flight_ members newsletter last week that had an article that there is now Wi-Fi at the resort (when we were there last November, there was not), but the cost was about $9-10 per day or $50 per week.  That seems a little pricy for me.  Was this system available at the Summit?  If so, did you use the wi-fi and was it worth the money to you?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 2, 2007)

*Wirelss Internet Comes to Massanutten Resort*

*
The Summit Signal - A Publication for Summit T/S Owners *


Massanutten is proud to offer Wayport wireless internet in *all *
units, hotels, the Ski Lodge, WaterPark, and Woodstone Building.

Cost for the service is $9.95 for 24-hour period or $55.95 for a week.

CyberCenter Express locations are available in the General Store 
and Massanutten WaterPark. At these locations, high speed
   internet connection is only $.35 per minute by credit card.  
(The per min cost is Too High)

When we were in Orlando in May, I paid $50. week 
for wi-fi  at Orange Lake River Island Resort and 
$9.95 for one day at Disney Saratoga Springs Resort
It is worth it if you need to catch a good exchange 
(timeshare unit) on RCI or II and to upload photos.

We were busy all week and did not try 
Massanutten Resort - Wayport wi-fi

*Local Calls and 800 Call are Free... 
We used AOL dial up (slow) service (no charge):zzz:*


----------



## wise one (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually, I think that in many places, I'd rather find a Panera for lunch and use the free Wi-Fi.

Also at Orange Lake, you can go about a mile west on 192, in the Publix shopping center, to the public library and use if for free.  Not as convenient as the internet in the unit, but much less expensive and you get to meet locals.

Some resorts even have places to use the Wi-Fi in their lobby or the property for free (Tropic Shores in Daytona Beach Shores, Treetops Resort in Gatlinberg, TN and Fairfield Glade in Tennessee) or free computers to use on a FCFS basis (the Cove in Ormond Beach, Occidental Alegro First Club at Grand Flamenco Puerto Plata, DR, Villas of Sedona, AZ  and Tropic Shores).  These resorts I know of from  a first hand basis.

Why do some have to charge so much, while others give it for free?  Aren't MFs high enough already?  

Just my 2  cents.


----------



## NANA3B (Jul 6, 2007)

*Summit At Massanutten*

We were there the week of 5/25/07 and had a great time.  The weather was perfect.  Our unit 166-L had a fabulous view of the mountains. I wish we could have stayed another week.  I highly recommend this resort.  We are now getting ready for our September 2007 trip to Vacation Village at Weston.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 6, 2007)

*Massanutten Resort*



NANA3M said:


> Our unit 166-L had a fabulous view of the mountains.



Summit 166-L  has a great view! 
How was the interior condition
Have they done any unit upgrades

We already have a Summit on Litten Lane
Upper & Lower reserved for Summer 2008

We love the views atop   
The Summit of Massanutten Va


----------



## NANA3B (Jul 9, 2007)

*The Summit*

This was my first visit to the Summit at Massanutten.  I found the unit to be spacious, clean and well furnished.  The living room furniture consisted of a camelback curved sofa and love seat as well as an upholstered chair with an ottoman. The furniture looked fairly new. There was also a very comfortable chair and ottoman in the master bedroor. The huge Jacuzzi in the 2nd bath was wonderful after a busy day of shopping, aniquing and a long bus ride. The partial kitchen had every small appliance needed to prepare a meal except the counter space. The lack of counter space would be my only complaint about the unit.  I enjoyed the 
on-site restaurants and those nearby.  I highly recommend the Fairways Restaurant there at the resort.  The food was great and the service exceptional.


----------

